# Social Security Payements



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi,

We are looking to retire to Portugal next spring and have a question regarding the dreaded issue of Income Tax. 

We are going to live in Portugal permanently as residents.

We are in our early 40’s :clap2: and have no children. We will be living on a non-taxable medical pension of €750 per month plus a taxable company pension of €800 per month.

I have paid UK income tax for 26 years and the wife for 28 years. We have got a UK state pension forecast, which isn’t far of the full amount.

My company pension will still be paid and taxed in the UK. 

As Portugal has a tax agreement with the UK I am happy that I will only pay income tax in the UK but I am not sure about the requirement for social security.

Can anyone tell me if we will have to pay into the Portuguese social security system, as we are not of retirement age, and if so at what percentage?

lane:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tax on UK pension you can opt to have it taxed in Portugal rather than UK, you should check that the medical pension would not be taxed here, as Residents you are required to file a tax return in Portugal and declare your UK income (pensions) and tax paid, you would not be taxed on same income twice if you opted to pay tax in UK.

The UK will fund up to 2.5 years contributions into the Portuguese Social Security system, there is a provision for making voluntary contributions to the S/S here, but I've never been able to find out what or how much is required.
I would suggest you contact them direct and let us all know Segurana Social


----------

